# Sticky  Panels.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

remember we carry all 32 panels at the moment. Roofs, floor pans, rear 1/4's front inners, front cross members, rear floors. Doors, boot lids Plus all glass.:bowdown1:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now cutting up some shells so let me know if you need any parts.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I am cutting some shells at the moment, anyone looking for 1/4s, sills, a or b pillars, front inner wings, footwells, roofs??????


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

various panel available for your winter projects, floors, sills, roofs, 1/4's, back panels etc


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi dave I sent an email through your shop site, but I have been having..... erm technical probs with the old internet. I am after a couple of bits and bobs for my 32. can pm you details or am I best to give you a call at work?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dangerous dave said:


> Hi dave I sent an email through your shop site, but I have been having..... erm technical probs with the old internet. I am after a couple of bits and bobs for my 32. can pm you details or am I best to give you a call at work?


pm me your list mate and i'll get to work on it for you:thumbsup:


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

I am thinking I need some replacement rear arches, do you have any decent ones for GTR32?


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Dave!
Need 2 outer sills for my R33 GTR Vspec, have you got any? Also an O/S rear quarter panel?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

John Sowden said:


> Hi Dave!
> Need 2 outer sills for my R33 GTR Vspec, have you got any? Also an O/S rear quarter panel?



Hiya John

we've just sold our last sills im afraid and now only N/S rear 1/4's in stock.

Sorry.


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

Dave do you have any rust/damage free r32 gtr drivers side 1/4's in stock??


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

want a pair of r32 front wings dave! dont care for the colour or if they are scratched and things just not dented to buggery or bent! got anything?


----------



## jsluck (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi, have you got any r32 GTR bonnets at the moment?

Thanks,

John


----------



## BOABOC (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello GTR shop. I need a boot lid for my r32 GTR and was wondering if you might be able to help? Also if possible, a standard unmolested parcel shelf. Thank you.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

BOABOC said:


> Hello GTR shop. I need a boot lid for my r32 GTR and was wondering if you might be able to help? Also if possible, a standard unmolested parcel shelf. Thank you.


Hi

drop me a txt on 07731304953 and we will have a team member contact you:thumbsup:


----------



## BOABOC (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay, thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------

